# Egg share or vasectomy reversal?



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Hi all, 

I am looking to share experience here with someone that may be in the same situation as me that may offer advice, support etc. 

I am Female 26 from the UK. I have been with my partner Mark (35) for just over 3 years now and we are set to get married in 2009. 

We very much want a child of our one but have a slight problem that Mark has a vasectomy 9-10 years ago after having his 2nd child with his ex wife. 

The most obvious of things to do is have a vasectomy reversal and have all the joys of trying on our own (which we know the chances are now slimmer then if he'd had it 5 Years ago). 

Mark suggested the other day about egg donation/sharing & using his sperm and having it transfered, Which i must admit i had a number of years ago thought about doing as my mum had a friend that was trying to go through IVF but was telling me about the shortage of egg donor's so it is not like it is somthing that has ever crossed my mind. But i soon forgot about is as i was only about 20 and because i had not really understood what wanting a child really was all about, I have always been career driven & have up untill meeting Mark had not really seriously thought about having any children of my own. 

Myself & Mark would only like 1 child & if there was a possibilty of helping someone's else dream come true in the process then i would be very much willing. 

Has anyone else been in a similar situation? Anyone else actually gone through the egg shring process? What costs did you occur? 

I have obviously tried calling a few clinics in the UK but to be honest they are not very helpful they are only interested in talking about the £££'s! 

Now the £££'s are obviously important because if the egg share did not work for us we would then still need to pay for my partners vasectomy reversal ontop.

Hope to hear from someone soon 
xx


----------



## christina07 (Mar 30, 2007)

hi watn1
          ive eggshared at crm london, dont know wether you will need icsi or not, but thats the only part we needed to pay for which was £800.
                                                      good luck x


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Thank You for the fast reply. We will need ISCI because at the moment my partner has a active Vasectomy. 
I am in the Midlands so does anybody recommend anywhere that they may of been themselves?

That brings me to my other question which may be better asked in the ISCI forum but can my partner have ISCI with his active vasectomy? I guess so as this is the route people go down if it fails on reversal.

I just think this route will be really nice to do more so after reading around these forums and seeing the great need that there is for egg donors.


----------



## Libeth (Jul 17, 2007)

Hi
I am just about to start egg sharing and its my first time at it after two failed IUIs.  My DH had a vas reversal about 4 years ago and whilst it was successful we have not achieved a pregnancy out of it.  I am having tx at Care in Manchester and I have just paid £600 for the drugs and tx.  I believe I have to pay more if I want / need ICSI.  Hope this helps a bit! 

xx


----------



## Felicity Wishes (Feb 18, 2008)

Watn1  

Hi, we sound like we are in similar situations in someways.  

My DB had a vasectomy 7 years ago and I have Endometriosis, so we thought about reversal, but knowing the chances were slim, went straight to ICSI route, we have had our first cycle, which we had to pay for, and alhought it was not succesful I did have 11 eggs, so we are thinking about egg share for next time as money is an issue and our 1st cycle cost us around £6500, so to save this again would take a while.

There are clinics out there that offer it, but I think you need to go in armed with lots of information and questions, as they do only seem interested in ££££ at the end of the day.

It may be worthwhile looking on the HFEA website for some info on where does egg share.

Good Luck with whatever you decide, I know I have lots of questions to ask and some queries that need clarifying before I decide.

Love Gem xxx


----------

